# San Marcos/Austin area



## scorpion91 (Aug 21, 2011)

I go to Texas State in San Marcos and would like to meet some new people from the area.


----------



## ForeverInBloom (Oct 4, 2010)

Hey, I was looking up groups in the Austin area and came upon this. I am a student at UT Austin, lol.


----------

